# Ideal fixture for under a porch



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

There are many fixtures for that use. That make wp fluorescents. I would not want a HPS fixture in a storage area. Also look at Stonco enclosed fixtures- explosion proof style. They have a cage and all.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*This one*

Here is a nice explosion proof one

http://www.google.com/products/cata...vOACaaW2gWTvNDMDQ&ved=0CIABEPMCMAI#ps-sellers


----------



## jcrispy3 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> There are many fixtures for that use. That make wp fluorescents. I would not want a HPS fixture in a storage area. Also look at Stonco enclosed fixtures- explosion proof style. They have a cage and all.


I can't use flourescents because it will be outside and where I am it gets pretty cold. I don't think a flourescent would be effective.

I think a vapor tight fixture is more in line with what I'm looking for.



Cletis said:


> Here is a nice explosion proof one
> 
> http://www.google.com/products/cata...vOACaaW2gWTvNDMDQ&ved=0CIABEPMCMAI#ps-sellers


A $1k fixture for under a porch? Really???


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Cletis said:


> Here is a nice explosion proof one
> 
> http://www.google.com/products/cata...vOACaaW2gWTvNDMDQ&ved=0CIABEPMCMAI#ps-sellers


The other person did state this was a porch,...........right? Will he also have to purchase the seal fittings?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Here is one for 64 dollars by Stonco


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

http://www.e-conolight.com/vapor-tights/ceiling-mount/e-mt5a301g.html

150 watt $13.50
300 watt $25


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Here is one for 64 dollars by Stonco


 :laughing: Elevator pit lights! Dang man, I sure have pissed some people off dropping those glass globes. I didnt realize they were that much!!


----------



## jcrispy3 (Sep 2, 2011)

Got a Raco wall mounted vapor proof light from the supply shop for a really good price.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

how cold does it get, you can get some ballasts rated down to -20 for fluorescent.


----------

